# Daughter loves cheese, but too much dairy?



## MonicaP1987 (Aug 6, 2015)

Hi All-- I need help figuring out how to balance my daughter's diet. Her name is Clarissa and she is a 26 mo. old.

Clarissa LOVES cheese-- she wants it with every meal. However, I'm afraid that too much dairy in her diet will mess with her tummy.

Do you all have any suggestions for how to make sure she enjoys her meals but doesn't eat as much cheese? Are there cheese alternatives I can be using? Thanks!


----------



## Tiffa (Mar 24, 2013)

My 2 year old also loves cheese, and really any dairy. Usually I just keep it out of his sight, and if he does ask for it, I give him tiny slices with some other snacks, and as soon as he finishes the cheese he can't have more and has to eat the other snacks.

However he has been having a lot of digestive problems and I think I am going to go completely dairy free. I found these "alternative cheese" recipes to try, but haven't made them yet.

http://andloveittoo.com/dairy-free-paleo-friendly-cheddar-cheese-vegan-option-noted/

http://gutsybynature.com/2014/07/19/zucchini-cheese-dairy-free-nut-free/

And I am going to look for this next time I go shopping

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Galaxy-Nutritional-Foods-Cheddar-Flavor-Veggie-Slices-7.3-oz/10849788


----------



## Tiffa (Mar 24, 2013)

My 2 year old also loves cheese, and really any dairy. Usually I just keep it out of his sight, and if he does ask for it, I give him tiny slices with some other snacks, and as soon as he finishes the cheese he can't have more and has to eat the other snacks.

However he has been having a lot of digestive problems and I think I am going to go completely dairy free. I found these "alternative cheese" recipes to try, but haven't made them yet.

http://andloveittoo.com/dairy-free-paleo-friendly-cheddar-cheese-vegan-option-noted/

http://gutsybynature.com/2014/07/19/zucchini-cheese-dairy-free-nut-free/

And I am going to look for this next time I go shopping

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Galaxy-Nutritional-Foods-Cheddar-Flavor-Veggie-Slices-7.3-oz/10849788


----------



## nourishingmamma (Dec 27, 2010)

I would steer clear of alternative cheeses. Sounds to me like she needs more healthy fats in her diet if she is craving cheese. Offer more meat, yogurt, eggs. try frying foods in coconut oil, add coconut milk to smoothies (no raw greens) and see if that helps. choose organic full fat cheeses too! Been there! It actually helps. I even made butter mints to get my boys thru some growth spurts. Oh! Also homemade jello.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MelissaFowler (May 17, 2017)

You can try mixing milk in oatmeal or give her milkshakes to drink which will not only taste like cheese but also be a healthy option for your daughter.


----------



## katelove (Apr 28, 2009)

MelissaFowler said:


> You can try mixing milk in oatmeal or give her milkshakes to drink which will not only taste like cheese but also be a healthy option for your daughter.


I think, if you're milkshakes taste like cheese, you're doing it wrong ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

